# Battlefield 2 und 2142 wieder spielbar. Kostenlos. :)



## Edelosi (25. September 2016)

Moin

Battlefield 2 und Battlefield 2142 wurden von dem Revive-Team zum Leben erweckt! 

Man muss sich nur registrieren und kann dann den Launcher downloaden. Online spielen geht natürlich auch!

Quelle: Battlefield 2142 – Revive Projekt ist live: Future-Battlefield kostenlos spielen  –  Battlefield Series

Revive-Team: BF2 Battlelog - Home


----------



## DKK007 (25. September 2016)

Wurde denn auch die Grafik verbessert, ober was wurde da genau gemacht?


----------



## HisN (25. September 2016)

Online-Service-Updates - Spiele von EA & EA SPORTS



> Einstellung der Online-Dienste am 30. Juni 2014
> 
> Battlefield 1942 für PC und Mac (einschließlich der Erweiterungen The Road to Rome und Secret Weapons of WW2)
> Battlefield 2 für PC (einschließlich der Erweiterung Special Forces)
> ...



Ich schätze mal die haben einen eigenen Server für die genannten Games hochgezogen, und die Patches biegen die Games soweit um, dass sie nicht mehr die (nicht vorhandenen) EA-Server benutzen, sondern die Revive-Server


----------



## Edelosi (25. September 2016)

Nein. Die Grafik ist soweit original. Außer das man jetzt natürlich in aktuellen Auflösungen + Downsampling spielen kann. Sieht alleine dadurch schon besser aus. 

Und es gibt natürlich Server zum Zocken. Ich weiß gar nicht, wie man die Spiele zocken konnte, seit Gamespy abgeschaltet wurde.


----------



## Orka45 (25. September 2016)

Also 2142 Konnte man seit Jahren wieder Spielen, Stichwort Deathklok clan.
Das Problem dabei war die sehr geringe Spielerzahl auf einem einzigen US Server (hoher Ping).

Sind die Server dieses Projektes denn belebt? Das wäre ja richtig geil für uns ewig Gestrige
edit: Jaha 2 3/4 volle Server aktuell, heute nacht wird gesaugt


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ion (25. September 2016)

Gerade mal getestet. Nostalgie pur! 
Was hab ich dieses Spiel geliebt.
Leider wird es nie mehr so sein wie damals ..


----------



## Gast20170724 (25. September 2016)

Hab mal kurz auf die Serverliste geguckt: ein paar Server sind belebt. Dann werde ich sowohl Battlefield 2, als auch 2142 mal wieder Spielen


----------



## Ramons01 (26. September 2016)

Sehr geil! 

Wie ich BF2 vermisst habe, dass werde ich mir am Abend direkt mal anschauen.


----------



## D3N$0 (26. September 2016)

Perfekt BF2 ist zurück, da werden Erinnerungen wach...
Na fürs Abendprogramm heute ist wohl gesorgt


----------



## Two-Face (26. September 2016)

BF2 immernoch bester Tiel der Serie. 
Kein MP-Spiel habe ich öfter/länger gespielt.
Nur bezweifle ich dass die Shader 2.0-Grafik die heutige Generation groß interessiert.^^


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (26. September 2016)

Oh Gott, werde die nächsten Wochenenden wieder daheim hocken und suchten 

Man freut sich mein Herz gerade 
Danke für diesen Post!


----------



## CSOger (26. September 2016)

BF2 werde ich mir der alten Zeiten wegen auch nochmal geben.
Was habe ich das Spiel geliebt und dementsprechend Zeit mit verbracht.

<CSO> Lt General Battlefield2 Stats


----------



## dressler18 (26. September 2016)

Falls der Bug schon nicht gefixt wurde ein Hinweis: Wer eine SSD hat und Battlefield 2 spielt muss aufpassen. Es kann sein das man dann bei jedem Mapchange vom Server gekickt wird, weil der PC die Map schneller lädt wie der Server. Es gibt aber ein Tool um das Laden zu verkürzen  verlängern müsste aber Zuhause schauen wie es heist...


----------



## Sirthegoat (26. September 2016)

Kann es sein das die EU Server für Bf2142 nicht wirklich rund laufen? 
Habe gestern mal gespielt als beide voll waren und dann Nachts nochmal geschaut als auf dem 64 Spieler Server gerade mal noch 12 Leute drauf waren, selbe Situation ständige kurze Lags die das Spielgefühl sehr stören.


----------



## D3N$0 (26. September 2016)

dressler18 schrieb:


> Falls der Bug schon nicht gefixt wurde ein Hinweis: Wer eine SSD hat und Battlefield 2 spielt muss aufpassen. Es kann sein das man dann bei jedem Mapchange vom Server gekickt wird, weil der PC die Map schneller lädt wie der Server. Es gibt aber ein Tool um das Laden zu verkürzen müsste aber Zuhause schauen wie es heist...



Schmeißt mich auch mit einer HDD vom Server beim Mapchange... 



Two-Face schrieb:


> BF2 immernoch bester Tiel der Serie.
> Kein MP-Spiel habe ich öfter/länger gespielt.
> Nur bezweifle ich dass die Shader 2.0-Grafik die heutige Generation groß interessiert.^^



Mit VSR sieht das ganze gar nicht sooo schlecht aus, ist eben würdevoll gealtert


----------



## MaW85 (26. September 2016)

Muss ich die Tage echt mal wieder anspielen, BF2 gezockt bis zum umfallen. Geht 2160p als Auflösung zu nutzen?


----------



## JanJake (26. September 2016)

BF2 wieder Offiziel Spielbar? <3

Jetzt ist nur die Frage wo ich das Game liegen habe! Denn ich habe nicht die Origin Version sondern die aller erste DVD Ausgabe. Paar Tage nach Release kaufte ich es mir damals.


----------



## D3N$0 (26. September 2016)

Du kannst das Game über den Revive launcher runterladen 



MaW85 schrieb:


> Muss ich die Tage echt mal wieder anspielen, BF2  gezockt bis zum umfallen. Geht 2160p als Auflösung zu nutzen?



Gute Frage, also VSR in QHD+(3200x1800) geht und läuft butterweich.


----------



## Sirthegoat (26. September 2016)

Also ich habe jetzt nochmal schnell im Singleplayer nen Server mit Bots aufgemacht hier läuft das Spiel wunderbar keine Lags es liegt also definitiv an den Servern sehr schade weil so macht es keinen Spaß.


----------



## DKK007 (26. September 2016)

JanJake schrieb:


> Jetzt ist nur die Frage wo ich das Game liegen habe! Denn ich habe nicht die Origin Version sondern die aller erste DVD Ausgabe. Paar Tage nach Release kaufte ich es mir damals.



Du kannst es unter dem Link im 1. Post runterladen. 
Die Originalversion wird nämlich wahrscheinlich nicht die neuen Server erkennen.


----------



## dressler18 (27. September 2016)

D3N$0 schrieb:


> Schmeißt mich auch mit einer HDD vom Server beim Mapchange...



Dann schau mal das du den Punkbuster auf der aktuellsten Version hast wie das geht müsstest du im battlelog.co Forum finden.

Habe hier übrigens das Tool welches das Laden der Map verlängert Battlelog.co - Forums - kicked for loading in too quick gefunden...


----------



## StarforceZx (27. September 2016)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Du kannst es unter dem Link im 1. Post runterladen.
> Die Originalversion wird nämlich wahrscheinlich nicht die neuen Server erkennen.


Man kann die Original Version benutzen. Es muss lediglich der Launcher geladen werden, damit der Master Server angesprochen wird.


----------



## Sir Demencia (29. September 2016)

Ist das genial?! Oder ist das genial BF2 ist m.M.n. der coolste TEil der BF- Serie gewesen.

Macht richtig Spass das alte Schätzchen mal wieder zu zocken. Ich hab dem Teil echt hinterher getrauert. 
Allerdings gibt's bei mir einen Wermuthstropfen.  Mein Logitech Extreme 3D Pro funzt nimmer in dem Game. Hatte ich früher nie Probs und auch in BF4, etc. macht er keine Probleme. Aber jetzt in BF2 will er nicht so wie ich will. Wenn ich in den Heli steige kann ich aufsteigen, also Gas geben und wieder raus nehmen. Links und Rechts drehen klappt auch. Aber Rollen (links und rechts) geht nicht und nach vorne/hinten neigen geht nicht. Feuer/ Waffe wechseln/ Ablenk- Körper werfen geht alles.

Kennt einer das Problem? Steuerung habe ich natürlich in den Optionen angepasst und am Ende mit Apply bestätigt.


----------



## Atma (30. September 2016)

BF2142 war/ist für mich bis heute das beste BF. Sowohl vom Setting als auch vom Gameplay. Zocken kann ich das heute aber dennoch nicht mehr ... aus Nostalgie hab ich vor ~2 Jahren mal wieder reingeschaut und mehr als 3-4 Runden konnte ich mir das nicht mehr geben. Die Grafik ist an sich noch okay, was aber überhaupt nicht geht ist die geringe Sichtweite von gefühlt 50 Meter bis der Nebel einsetzt. Seit BF3 mit seiner enormen Sichtweite bin ich einfach viel zu verwöhnt was das angeht, da kann 2142 noch so gut sein. Das ist der Immersionskiller schlechthin 

Dasselbe "OMG-Erlebnis" hatte ich, als EA vor einiger Zeit bei einer Aktion BF1942 auf Origin verschenkt hat. Das hab ich ursprünglich noch mit 56K Modem und auf nem Röhrenmonitor gezockt . Jedenfalls gab es dort dasselbe Problem, nur eben, dass der Nebel gefühlt schon nach 20 Meter eingesetzt hat. Aus dem Grund wünsche ich mir bis heute ein BF2142 Remake mit aktueller Frostbite Grafik, aber die Hoffnung habe ich schon längst aufgegeben. Auch weil mir die Ausrichtung der BF Marke einfach nicht mehr zusagt und es eben nur noch ums große Geld geht. Dedizierte Server bzw. dessen Funktionen werden zunehmend zurückgefahren, Modtools sind praktisch schon ausgestorben weil man sonst die überteuerten DLCs oder den Premium Pass nicht so gut verkaufen kann.


----------



## Nasenohrring (30. September 2016)

Egal ob ich auf Download oder Register klicke, ich komme immer auf index.php. Haben die gerade nen Bug oder liegt das an dem Netz hier?


----------



## Gast20170724 (30. September 2016)

Nasenohrring schrieb:


> Egal ob ich auf Download oder Register klicke, ich komme immer auf index.php. Haben die gerade nen Bug oder liegt das an dem Netz hier?


Bei mir funktioniert alles problemlos.


----------



## Nasenohrring (1. Oktober 2016)

Linker_Gutmensch schrieb:


> Bei mir funktioniert alles problemlos.



Geht bei mir zuhause auch. War wohl der Proxy.


----------



## orca113 (4. Oktober 2016)

Werden auch Punkte gezählt? Also ich meine kann man auch wieder aufsteigen oder seinen Soldaten weiterspielen?


----------



## Ion (4. Oktober 2016)

Dein alter Soldat liegt natürlich bei EA auf den Servern. Aber ja, du kannst praktisch von Null anfangen und noch einmal alles freischalten. Punkte werden genau wie damals berechnet.


----------



## orca113 (4. Oktober 2016)

Joa, mein Soldat ist dann bei denen auch aufm Server beerdigt....

Schlimm. Naja, dann werde ich heute Abend den Download anwerfen.


----------



## Orka45 (4. Oktober 2016)

Lustigerweiße kann man den Status des Soldaten noch abrufen (ich weiß nichtmehr ob man sich dafür Registrieren musste oder ob die Website sich alle gefischt hat)
BF2142 Stats | Battlefield 2142 Statistics
Die hat bis zum bitteren Ende Daten gesammelt, bei meinem steht in Online Status "last Server (13-03-01 14:40) Last Refuge <- der aller letzte 2142 Server den es gab
Ich bin ziemlich überrascht das die Spielzeit nur 500 Stunden beträgt, da kann was nicht stimmen!


----------



## Sir Demencia (4. Oktober 2016)

Juhu!!! Steuerung funzt jetzt auch wieder. Man macht des olle Game Spass. Sorry, aber da kommen BF3 und 4 nicht ran.


----------



## Ion (4. Oktober 2016)

Ich hab seit neuesten das Problem, dass das Spiel einfach mitten drin abstürzt und mich ins Windows schmeißt. Jemand ähnliche Probleme?


----------



## Orka45 (4. Oktober 2016)

Ion schrieb:


> Ich hab seit neuesten das Problem, dass das Spiel einfach mitten drin abstürzt und mich ins Windows schmeißt. Jemand ähnliche Probleme?


ja aber ausschließlich in den ersten beiden minuten vom ersten Spiel
Ich weiß aber nicht woran es liegt


----------



## KillercornyX (5. Oktober 2016)

Oh, wie scheen! 2142 macht mich echt neugierig. Mein erstes BF war Bad Company 2. 
Dann werd ich den "alten Schinken" mal installieren... ^^


----------



## orca113 (5. Oktober 2016)

Habe es gestern geladen und via Launcher installiert. Der Installations-Ordern ist zwar voll mit Dateien des Spiels aber er will es nun wieder laden und installieren. Ist das ein Bug oder habe ich da was verkehrt gemacht?


----------



## KillercornyX (5. Oktober 2016)

Bei mir schmiert der Installer dauernd ab beim runterladen.


----------



## Gast20170724 (5. Oktober 2016)

Hmmm, ich kann problemlos spielen. Liegt wohl auch daran, dass ich es schon vor etwas längerer Zeit installiert habe.


----------



## KillercornyX (5. Oktober 2016)

Installation hat dann doch noch geklappt, aber ist nix für mich.


----------



## orca113 (6. Oktober 2016)

Jetzt weiß ich wo das Problem lag. Die Exedatei war nicht dabei. Habe noch einmal neu geladen und installiert. Habe auch gestern Abend eine halbe Stunde Strike at Karkand spielen können. Geil  rockt!


----------



## RawRob (13. Oktober 2016)

Ich liebe beide Titel. Was habe ich das Gesuchtet.


----------



## orca113 (17. Oktober 2016)

Es macht echt wieder Spass aber ich habe das Gefühl das der Netcode oder wie immer das heißt nicht mehr so doll ist. oft habe ich das Gefühl das eindeutige Treffer nicht ankommen. Oder die Hitboxen sind verschoben aufs Übelste oder was weiß ich...


----------



## Ramons01 (17. Oktober 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Es macht echt wieder Spass aber ich habe das Gefühl das der Netcode oder wie immer das heißt nicht mehr so doll ist. oft habe ich das Gefühl das eindeutige Treffer nicht ankommen. Oder die Hitboxen sind verschoben aufs Übelste oder was weiß ich...



Als ich einige Runden gespielt habe, kam mir das nicht so vor. In den Gefechten konnte ich einiges wegräumen und so meine Teammates als Medic retten. 
Hattest du eventuell irgendwelche Netzwerkprobleme?


----------



## orca113 (17. Oktober 2016)

Kann ich so jetzt nicht sagen. Es ist nicht immer so. Aber nicht Server abhängig. Eher Runden abhängig. ping ist auch immer ok. Keine Ahnung.


----------



## Orka45 (17. Oktober 2016)

Beim Snipen fällt das stark auf, ein bewegendes Ziel zu treffen ist extrem schwer.
Manchmal werden schüsse auch garnicht registriert, war aber früher auch schon so


----------



## Ion (17. Oktober 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Es macht echt wieder Spass aber ich habe das Gefühl das der Netcode oder wie immer das heißt nicht mehr so doll ist. oft habe ich das Gefühl das eindeutige Treffer nicht ankommen. Oder die Hitboxen sind verschoben aufs Übelste oder was weiß ich...


 Das war früher nicht anders. Soweit also wie das Original.


----------



## DarkWG (8. November 2016)

Ich hab BF2142 von meiner DVD installiert und danach das Update auf Version 1.51 gemacht, dort enthalten ist ja auch auch schon der DLC Nothern Strike. Dann den Revive Launcher instaliert und das Spiel darüber gestartet.

Ich kann auch zocken und es funktioniert einwandfrei Online Server zu finden und zu spielen. Das Spiel habe ich ja über meine DVD des Spiels installiert, sprich auf Deutsch. Wenn ich das Spiel über den Launcher starte ist aber das Menü und auch die Sprache auf Englisch ...

Auch wenn das jetzt kein großes Problem darstellt wundere ich mich aber trotzdem, ist das Spiel doch auf Deutsch installiert worden (und ich erinnere mich es gab deutsche Texte und Sprachausgabe) wird es komplett in Englisch gestartet über den Launcher. Hat jemand eine Ahnung wie man es auf Deutsch umstellen kann?

Weder im Launcher noch im Spiel selber finde ich eine solche Möglichkeit ...


----------



## HighGrow22 (9. November 2016)

Oh man, meine Gebete wurden erhört  

BF2 ist einfach das beste Game der BF Reihe...


----------



## dressler18 (9. November 2016)

Ja, das ist ein Bug gab es schon früher in BF2 und 2142 da konntest als Sniper einen Headshot verpassen und der lief weiter als wär nix. Müsste sogar Youtube Videos geben die das belegen. Passiert aber nicht sooo oft als liegt noch im Rahmen würd ich sagen.

Muss meinem Vorposter zustimmen kein Battlefield hat mich dermaßen gefesselt als das 2er und dann kommt gleich danach 2142!


----------

